
Show HN: A Command-Line Time Tracker - baileysw
Let me start by saying thank you for taking the time to review it. I hope it is useful to someone.<p>It can be downloaded and reviewed at no cost with the following offer code: hackernews, to be entered during the purchasing process.<p>Reviews on the software itself, and marketing advice on how to grow sales is appreciated.<p>Site: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;baileyssoftware.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;baileyssoftware.com&#x2F;</a><p>Notes: 
- I am aware of the @gmail address used, but I don&#x27;t want to pay for a service (e.g. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gsuite.google.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gsuite.google.com&#x2F;</a>) until I have the monthly income to support it.
- If there is enough interest I plan to add more features such as exporting to csv.
======
baileysw
I have changed the code to be 50% now that some time has passed and
unfortunately there have been no reviews.

